# Bohemian Pilsner



## ceeaton (Feb 4, 2017)

Last attempt at a lager before the basement warms up too much. Recipe from Greg Noonan's book Brewing Lager Beer (pg 181).

6.5 lbs Weyermann Pilsner Malt
1 lb 20L Weyermann Munich Malt
1/2 lb Dingemans Carapils malt
1 oz Czech Saaz pellets (2.2 AA) 60 min
1 oz Mt Hood pellets (6.5 AA) 60 min
2 g Czech Saaz pellets (2.8 AA) every 5 min from 60 min -> 5 min left in boil
1 oz Czech Saaz pellets (2.2 AA) steep (after heat turned off)
Double decoction mash
Sacrification rest - 153*F
SG 1.049, 35.6 IBUs
Pitched S-189 yeast @ 55*F

First time I used Weyermann malt, high quality stuff that is easy to work with!


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 7, 2017)

This batch was fermenting nicely by Sunday morning. Been warmer than it should around these parts and my ambient temperature is up to 58.3*F today. Even though the yeast (S-189) states it can go up to 59*F, I'm worried I'm gonna get a tutty fruity pilsner out of this batch. Will let it rest before racking off the yeast a bit longer in hopes it will reabsorb some of the esters, which it normally will before it settles out for a nice yeasty nap.


----------



## ceeaton (May 13, 2017)

Finally got around to bottling this one. My 40 days without much alcohol helped get this one aged. Bottled using the AIO (I love my AIO) after adding 1/4 cup corn sugar for eventual carbonation. Had a nice hoppy aroma with some sulfur on the side (very slight amount, at least I know it is a lager) which usually dissipates within a few weeks in the bottle (I think the yeast reabsorb it after munching on the corn sugar). 52 bottles in all, expect to take a case with me on vacation to our place up north. Will twist @bkisel 's arm to try one if we get a chance to visit.


----------

